# DIY cube



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Im thinking of putting together a cube, i want it between 20-25 liters.
Ive forgotten how to calculate tank capasity could anyone help me out?

I need to know what fits like 20*20*20 or 15*15*15 like that...

Anyone know?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've just got a 12" cube nano that holds 25 litres according to the manufacturers, but obviously a 20" cube would hold more water and allow you to keep more etc. etc....

To calculate capacity in litres you need to multiply height by length by width (all in metres), then multiply that by 1000 to get the volume in litres.

By my reckoning a 20" cube would have sides of roughly 0.5m so should hold 125 litres! It would be very impressive!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Volume = length x width x height. A liter = 1000 cubic centimeters. So, first stick with either metric or inch based measurements. Multiply the three dimensions together. If you used metric (centimeters), that gives you the number of cubic centimeters right there. If you used inches, multiply your result by 16.39 to get to cubic centimeters. (Forget about meters and milimeters)


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks


----------

